# NFL 2015



## Supe (Mar 11, 2015)

Yay!







Yay!






LOL Eagles, LOL.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2015)

What's the difference between a traffic cone and Jimmy Graham?

One can block, the other one plays for the Seahawks now.


----------



## Porter_ (Mar 11, 2015)

Supe said:


> What's the difference between a traffic cone and Jimmy Graham?
> 
> One can block, the other one plays for the Seahawks now.




booooo to you, sir. i'm looking forward to seeing what he can do for the Hawks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2015)

^ maybe they'll try throwing to him in the final seconds of another Super Bowl instead of running it? :dunno:

Too soon?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2015)

Who did Seattle get for their new defensive Cordinator?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2015)

DITKA.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2015)

http://youtu.be/ry1tNGC6npg


----------



## Porter_ (Mar 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ maybe they'll try throwing to him in the final seconds of another Super Bowl instead of running it? :dunno:
> 
> Too soon?




yes too soon ldman: . seriously though Graham will be a great red zone threat.



Road Guy said:


> Who did Seattle get for their new defensive Cordinator?




promoted the current defensive back coach Kris Richard. should be a good fit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2015)

Broncos will be good enough to make the playoffs, barely. This will be Mannings swan song and will be painful to watch as a Broncos fan.


----------



## Porter_ (Mar 12, 2015)

DeMarco Murray to the Eagles

Brandon Browner to the Saints

Antonio Cromartie to the Jets

what a crazy few days it's been.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, the Jets have excelled at recreating the team they had two years ago.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Porter_ (Mar 16, 2015)

49ers LB Chris Borland retiring at 24!


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> 49ers LB Chris Borland retiring at 24!




Saw that. Concussion fears. Sure makes Willis' retirement that much more painful. Borland was solid. Heard this morning that he led the team in tackles despite starting only 7 games.


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

A guy with a brain injury decided to befriend me waiting for the train into the city. Nice guy, Scary stuff, felt real bad for the guy. I can see why these players are retiring early.


----------



## Porter_ (Mar 17, 2015)

Supe said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > 49ers LB Chris Borland retiring at 24!
> ...




i only got an in depth look at him when he played against the Seahawks but he was a beast during those games. very quick to the ball. i understand his reasoning but it would take a lot of resolve to walk away from that kind of earning potential. of course he's already pocketed something like $2.5M which is a pipe-dream for us lowly, squarely middle class engineers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2015)

http://gnb.247sports.com/Bolt/Report-Wes-Welker-could-land-in-Green-Bay-36254854

rlyflag:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2015)

Meh. He's been unproductive/injured each of the last 2 years. Glass jaw only heals so many times before it stays cracked...


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2015)

my STEELERS don't seem to be making any additions, just retiring the older players. I don't like where this is headed currently.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mlb/nfl-proposed-rule-changes-winners-and-losers/ar-AA9XbI8


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 30, 2015)

This was just mentioned again on the radio. Did anyone else see these demands by the NFL for the 2015 Draft? Keep in mind, this only the DRAFT. NFL "dignitaries".....LOL...wow.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/football/bears/ct-nfl-draft-chicago-spt-0206-20150205-story.html#page=1



> *Notable among the NFL's requests are:*
> 
> · Cordoning off stretches of road around Grant Park and Congress Plaza, including a key stretch of Congress Parkway between Michigan Avenue and Wabash Avenue, for nearly three weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know if it's that bad. If I was being asked to go to Chicago I would probably have the same requirements. Or Detroit, or anywhere else in that region .....


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone see this little gem?

http://www.inquisitr.com/1817024/julian-edelman-post-sex-selfie-new-england-patriots-receiver/

And is that a wedding ring on her finger?


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't know, but sucks for him. She is NOT hot.

Did anyone read see the Atlanta is being docked a draft pick for piping fake crowd noise into the dome? LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2015)

It's like my high school coach used to say it's better to cheat then to repeat


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you ain't cheatin', you ain't tryin'


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2015)

Room's first ever trip to a championship game.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 15, 2015)

The Pouncey brothers:


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, how's that working out?


----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

csb said:


>


that's just wrong, but funny as hell.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2015)

So ESPN had Maurice Clarett on to go over some of his aspects of prison life and trying to reform himself.. Was pretty interesting.. Sounds like he is trying to get his life back together...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Clarett

I didn't follow the story at the time but sounds like he got off light with 3.5 years...don't know why you would try to rob people LEAVINg a strip joint.. You know they won't have any money left ... Lol....

I also didn't really follow the Hernandez trial but what was the motive in killing his wife?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2015)

He didn't kill his wife. He killed one of his entourage.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2015)

So that makes it even more obvious that I wasn't following closely.... So just a thug life disagreement?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2015)

> Prosecutors have suggested Lloyd may have been killed because he knew too much about Hernandez's alleged involvement in a deadly 2012 drive-by shooting in Boston. But they were not allowed to tell the jury that because the judge said it was speculation.
> As a result, they never offered a motive beyond saying Hernandez appeared angry with Lloyd at a nightclub two nights before the killing.


http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/ex-nfl-player-aaron-hernandez-convicted-of-murder-gets-life/ar-AAb1qqC


----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2015)

June 17 is not a good day for dudes in the NFL to kill people/evade the police.

It's a pretty kickass day to have a birthday, though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 21, 2015)

My neighbor was saying the Eagles now have 3 of the 5 worst QBR rated QB's of the last 5 years. Sam Bradford was the highest rated.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 21, 2015)

works for me. I hate that team and their fans anyway


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

of that group I would see Tebow being the starter, he cant throw (@ NFL Speed) but he probably has the other intangibles / leadership skills... but not sure how out of shape you get sitting out a year..


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> My neighbor was saying the Eagles now have 3 of the 5 worst QBR rated QB's of the last 5 years. Sam Bradford was the highest rated.




Not only did the Jets have 2/3 of those, we STILL have Geno Smith...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Relax all, Johnny Football is back and ready to go!


----------



## csb (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanksgiving Day is ruined. Now I'll have to go to my in-laws on the actual day. Thbbbpppttt.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 22, 2015)

I do hope Tebow does a good job and wins the starting QB job. Just to see the so called experts come with explanations for that. But deep inside me I know it is not going to happen. He will probably be cut before the season as the contrat has no guaranteed money.

I am no expert and know nothing about football but...Is Tebow so bad that he does not deserve the same development period as others as Gabbert, Geno Smith, and others got. He won a few games here and there with the Broncos. It was not pretty but he managed to win some games. Even won a playoff game against a defense that was supposed to crush him. I guess we will never know.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2015)

CSB

You can come to Winter Park with us for Thanksgiving, lodging there during Thanksgiving week is dirt cheap...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2015)

csb said:


> Thanksgiving Day is ruined. Now I'll have to go to my in-laws on the actual day. Thbbbpppttt.


Nonsense! It's going to be an epic night of football!

_*Bears at Packers (and Favre's number retirement ceremony) on Thanksgiving*_


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 22, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanksgiving Day is ruined. Now I'll have to go to my in-laws on the actual day. Thbbbpppttt.
> ...


uke:


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol, they're retiring Fav ray's number? How are they sure he isn't going to come back yet again?


----------



## csb (Apr 22, 2015)

They have to retire his number; otherwise he'll keep texting dick pictures to women.

KF- Agreed, but it almost assuredly means I have to be with my in-laws. FAIL.

Can you get me three tickets to the game? "Uh, we can't come to your house. We're going to Wisconsin."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Lol, they're retiring Fav ray's number? How are they sure he isn't going to come back yet again?


LOL, even I can laugh at that one because it's true.



csb said:


> They have to retire his number; otherwise he'll keep texting dick pictures to women.
> 
> KF- Agreed, but it almost assuredly means I have to be with my in-laws. FAIL.
> 
> Can you get me three tickets to the game? "Uh, we can't come to your house. We're going to Wisconsin."


LOL x 2. Nah, he's too busy with Favre &amp; Carve

Ironically, I just got (4) tickets from the county lottery. But don't know yet which game it will be. Would be awesome if it were that game though.

I see 2 options here. (1) you say you're going to the game even if you don't have tickets and then just hang out with us anyway. We can tailgate in my driveway. (2) get yourself a case of PBR on the way to the in-laws.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 22, 2015)

Mudpuppy - you can bet we won't be retiring #4...


----------



## ventilator (Apr 27, 2015)

I will be so glad when this draft is done. The only story that has been on since the Bucs were something like 2-12 has been Jameis or Marcus. At this point I don't even care, I just don't want to have to hear the same story repeated on every sports site and radio station in the area.


----------



## Porter_ (Apr 28, 2015)

^ or seeing "Mock Draft 7.0! Mariota to the Chargers?!" type headlines everywhere.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 28, 2015)

I hate mock drafts.

"Mock Draft 15: What if Jamis is in rehab and drops to 3rd round..."


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2015)

Then grocery stores will have to have armed security around the crab legs section


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Then grocery stores will have to have armed security around the crab legs section






Winner, winner, shellfish dinner.


----------



## ventilator (Apr 28, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Then grocery stores will have to have armed security around the crab legs section


There is a local restaurant that has said they will give him free crab legs as long as he is a Buc assuming they draft him.


----------



## Porter_ (Apr 30, 2015)

Draft day! I don't know why but i'm rooting for Chip Kelly to trade up to get Mariota. Let the shenanigans begin.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 30, 2015)

Can we turn this into some sort of drinking game?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2015)

Drink every time a team drafts someone other than what the mock drafters picked.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Drink every time a team drafts someone other than what the mock drafters picked.


You'd be trashed halfway thru the first round.


----------



## Porter_ (Apr 30, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Drink every time a team drafts someone other than what the mock drafters picked.
> ...



^ :eyebrows:

drink every time a player is selected, the camera goes to them and they're talking on their phone

drink for every awkward one armed bro-hug Roger Goodell gives players after they've been selected


----------



## Porter_ (Apr 30, 2015)

Well crazy Chip Kelly couldn't make it happen.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 30, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> Well crazy Chip Kelly couldn't make it happen.


And that makes me very happy.


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2015)

And for the 7th year in a row, the Jets draft a D-lineman... to replace 1 of their three D-lineman which were all previous 1st round picks. Sigh. This season is going to be like The Waterboy - just take a bunch of knees on offense and hope your defense scores all your points.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 1, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...


So did you chug the whole bottle with the bear hug Goodell got last night?


----------



## Porter_ (May 1, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> So did you chug the whole bottle with the bear hug Goodell got last night?




i thought danny shelton was going to break goodell in half! if i had played by my rules i would have been blasted by the 15th pick. a few talking on the phone but the copious bro hugs would have done me in.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 4, 2015)

Well, the draft is over and according to the Cleveland sports calendar, so is the baseball season. When does the pre-season start?


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

Not soon enough.

I will say that I am THRILLED to have Devin Smith as a NYJ, though! It also made me feel less shitty about their first round pick. The Baylor QB pick was an interesting one, too. It'd be nice to see someone teach him how to play in a pro-style offense and actually do something in the NFL.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2015)

Bring on football season!


----------



## DVINNY (May 5, 2015)

I've always had my saying, "there is 2 seasons, football season &amp; the off-season"

BRING IT ON


----------



## Porter_ (May 5, 2015)

2016 mock drafts are here.....

http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/05/04/2016-nfl-mock-draft-shawn-oakman-joey-bosa

:appl: :facepalm:


----------



## Porter_ (May 6, 2015)

well, it looks like it was 'probable' that Brady was aware of the under-inflated balls:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2445857-deflategate-investigation-latest-details-comments-reaction

http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/05/06/deflategate-new-england-patriots-investigation-wells-report


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Porter_ (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2015)

I think the patriots have more cheaters on staff then Hillary Clinton campaign


----------



## NJmike PE (May 7, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> well, it looks like it was 'probable' that Brady was aware of the under-inflated balls:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2445857-deflategate-investigation-latest-details-comments-reaction
> 
> http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/05/06/deflategate-new-england-patriots-investigation-wells-report


more proof that the Pats can only win the Super Bowl when they DON'T play the Giants.

Sorry VTE


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 7, 2015)

https://youtu.be/tz80ZywFM-w


----------



## matt267 PE (May 7, 2015)

All well. When does Hockey season start?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 7, 2015)

^Ha!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 7, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Porter_ (May 8, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (May 11, 2015)




----------



## P-E (May 11, 2015)

Go Mets


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2015)

And the punishment.....wow.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/nfl-suspends-brady-4-games-for-deflated-footballs/ar-BBjDJUx?ocid=mailsignout



> NEW YORK (AP) -- The NFL suspended Super Bowl MVP Tom Brady for the first four games on Monday for his role in a scheme to deflate footballs used in the AFC title game. The league also fined the Patriots $1 million and took away two draft picks, including next years' first-round choice.
> The NFL also indefinitely suspended the two equipment staffers who carried out the plan, including one who called himself "The Deflator."
> 
> The league cited the integrity of the game in handing down the punishment five days after a report said Brady "was at least generally aware" of plans by two Patriots employees to prepare the balls to his liking, below the league-mandated minimum of 12.5 pounds per square inch.


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2015)

LOL I wonder if they will get the message


----------



## Porter_ (May 11, 2015)

seems like an appropriately hefty fine to me.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 11, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> LOL I wonder if they will get the message


Doubtful


----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 12, 2015)




----------



## P-E (May 12, 2015)

Out with Goodell


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2015)

On the afternoon sports radio show they reviewed Brady's home versus away stats. When your the visiting team you don't get to "touch the balls" lol... And Brady actually had slightly better stats in away games versus home games.. So any advantage he thought he was getting was purely in his head... I know sports people are very superstitious but geeze....


----------



## Porter_ (May 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> On the afternoon sports radio show they reviewed Brady's home versus away stats. When your the visiting team you don't get to "touch the balls" lol... And Brady actually had slightly better stats in away games versus home games.. So any advantage he thought he was getting was purely in his head... I know sports people are very superstitious but geeze....




that could be the case but there are other factors to consider. some players play with a chip on their shoulder when they're in the opponent's house, maybe his receivers play a bit tougher for away games? Foxborough is an open stadium with inclement weather, maybe Brady plays better when he's down in sunny Miami or under the Cowboy's roof.

or maybe 2 psi of ball pressure (giggity) just doesn't have much of an effect. either way it's against the rules and i'm glad some form of punishment was handed down.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2015)

Let's not get carried away.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


----------



## P-E (Jul 27, 2015)

It's too bad the pats will not play the Giants in the first couple games. The Giants still wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> It's too bad the pats will not play the Giants in the first couple games. The Giants still wouldn't have a chance.


regular season games are the games you guys can win, We save our wins against you for the playoffs


----------



## P-E (Jul 27, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > It's too bad the pats will not play the Giants in the first couple games. The Giants still wouldn't have a chance.
> ...


This year your team may get a chance in the preseason.


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 28, 2015)

NFL is upholding Brady's 4 game suspension! looks like this one's going to court.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2015)

he ought to just shut his mouth and take his punishment


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> he ought to just shut his mouth and take his punishment




thats what she said?


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000505334/article/seahawks-russell-wilson-agree-to-876m-extension

Russell Wilson and Seahawks agrees to $87.6M 4 year extension. i'm unbelievable happy about this. seems like a relatively fair deal, with Russ getting a bit of the better deal here. woohoo!


----------



## Badger (Aug 2, 2015)

He might have been worth it if would have completed the pass in Super Bowl, or used his legs and scored. Good for him, he is smart.

Now coffee in Seattle will cost $43 a cup.

GO HAWKS


----------



## P-E (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm gonna just throw this out there...

Go Pats!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 3, 2015)

We caught it, but only because it was under-inflated.


----------



## P-E (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking forward to this season. Should be interesting.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2015)

Be glad when the season starts so we can stop talking about Bradys fucking balls


----------



## P-E (Aug 3, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Be glad when the season starts so we can stop talking about Bradys fucking balls


Hell yeah.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey, anyone remember this:


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 4, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Hey, anyone remember this:




a glorious moment for Seahawk fans. i was jumping up and down in my living room.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2015)

so was kfox but for different reasons.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 4, 2015)

Damn.....

I'd say something but I'm a Vikings fan.

Enough said....

:bag:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Hey, anyone remember this:


How could I forget?

But I can also sum up last season and this season for NY.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, anyone remember this:
> ...


^lol, unless you are referring to the NY Jesters


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2015)

Leave us out of this.


----------



## Wezre (Aug 5, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Hey, anyone remember this:


Hey, anyone remember this:

http://www.gfycat.com/SameUltimateDikkops


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 5, 2015)

Wezre said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, anyone remember this:
> ...


there really wasn't any other option. it's not like the Hawks had a reliable running back.... .... ....

but seriously if it had worked people would be calling Pete a genius. it was a fantastic read/play by Butler. that guy sniffed it out as soon as they lined up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2015)

I almost feel bad for Aldon Smith.............almost.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13393290/aldon-smith-san-francisco-49ers-arrested-hit-run-dui


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Browsing through channels yesterday evening and was surprised to hear Michaels &amp; Collinsworth voices on NBC for Sun. night football. I was like, whaaaa? Didn't think preseason started until this coming Thurs. Apparently this was deemed the "hall of fame" game? :huh:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 10, 2015)

Hall of Fame ceremony was this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2015)

I just wait until the Krogers is all painted up orange and blue when you walk in the door to know that its football season


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow, seriously?? As if the Jets needed any "help" this season. And a sucker punch, really? What's going on over there Supe?!

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/08/11/geno-smith-sucker-punched-in-jets-locker-room-out-6-10-weeks/


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow, seriously?? As if the Jets needed any "help" this season. And a sucker punch, really? What's going on over there Supe?!
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/08/11/geno-smith-sucker-punched-in-jets-locker-room-out-6-10-weeks/






LOL.

At least now we can put Petty in (Ryan Shitzpatrick will tank in the first week or two). Geno Smith has, and always will, suck the big one. Although now, it will be through a straw.

As for the sucker punch, I've come to expect nothing less from anyone who comes from the state of Lousyana.


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2015)

Also, I believe Belicheck paid him to do it.


----------



## P-E (Aug 11, 2015)

Supe said:


> Also, I believe Belicheck paid him to do it.


Now now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2015)

Brady did it, but somehow lost the phone he used to make the call.


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2015)

Exclusive footage of Geno Smith locker room sucker punch - click here: [media]https://vine.co/v/edOJ5udw6VA


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2015)

^ this morning on the sports radio show I listen to, they said it really wasn't a sucker punch at all (which still doesn't excuse the act). Geno was supposedly up in this guys face and started pointing at him and even making contact. And apparently this IK guy has a history of having a short fuse. Probably not the best battle to choose.

Furthermore, it was also reported that this was over an amount of $600. Don't NFL players carry around $100's like I carry around $1's? LOL...ridiculous. And the season hasn't even started yet... &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm fairly sure the locker room toilet paper comes from the US Mint. He could have just handed him a roll.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 12, 2015)

This IK guy will be the Jets MVP. He already made a huge contribution to the team. Secretly am sure the Coach is thanking him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, that didn't take long. Bills picked up IK. That'll be a fun rival game....


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2015)

Peyton may not have the same number of Super Bowl rings as Brady but he is certainly a class act

Peyton Manning: Tom Brady apologized for emails

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/sports/broncos/peyton-manning-tom-brady-apologized-to-him-for-email-barb


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Aug 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Peyton may not have the same number of Super Bowl rings as Brady but he is certainly a class act
> 
> Peyton Manning: Tom Brady apologized for emailshttp://www.thedenverchannel.com/sports/broncos/peyton-manning-tom-brady-apologized-to-him-for-email-barb


I'd be surprised if Brady lasted 7 or 8 years. Hope he doesn't go Favre on us.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Peyton may not have the same number of Super Bowl rings as Brady but he is certainly a class act
> ...


Are you saying Brady is a cry baby?


----------



## P-E (Aug 13, 2015)

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Nah, he's just going for another ring. My precious...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


Not this way he isn't...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2015)

What if stoners designed NFL logos? (33 Photos)

http://thechive.com/2015/08/24/what-if-stoners-designed-nfl-logos-33-photos/


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2015)

Aaaaaaand goodbye RG3. Gruden has officially turned the starting QB role for the season over to Cousins.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 3, 2015)

Brady wins the appeal.

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story/_/id/13570716/tom-brady-new-england-patriots-wins-appeal-nfl-deflategate


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Cheaters win again.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2015)

hopefully someone hits him in the knee


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

I feel so delfated


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Didn't Suh end up in Miami?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

We had our fantasy football draft last night and I ended up taking Brady as a backup quarterback, have already gotten several request for trades


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 3, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> We had our fantasy football draft last night and I ended up taking Brady as a backup quarterback, have already gotten several request for trades




send them this:


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 3, 2015)

Such salty comments from the peanut gallery. NFL had no proof. Goodell will most likely be gone after this year.

Brady beat the Sea Hawks after trailing by 10 in the 4th quarter. He is one of the GOAT. Justice is served.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2015)

&lt;--- I have him on my fantasy team. I like the ruling because Eli is my backup QB...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

Our draft last night consisted of my coworkers trying to see how many homer Bronco picks they could get...probably a good reason why I won last year


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

cdcengineer said:


> Such salty comments from the peanut gallery.


Perhaps. But they've been caught cheating before too.

Keep mic'ing the visitor locker room Donny.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2015)

FOOTBALL IS BACK TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2015)

Whats up with the whole two Monday night games deal? Who is going to start watching a second game at 10-11 PM?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2015)

^ I hadn't heard that. Is that for the whole season or just the first couple weeks as the season gets underway?

Oh, and check this out:

NFL to Implement RFID Tracking for 2015 Season

http://www.engineering.com/DesignerEdge/DesignerEdgeArticles/ArticleID/10640/NFL-to-Implement-RFID-Tracking-for-2015-Season.aspx


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

west coasters


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I hadn't heard that. Is that for the whole season or just the first couple weeks as the season gets underway?
> 
> Oh, and check this out:
> 
> ...


first 2 weeks I think


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Scobee is oh-for-2 on field goals. Bwahahaha


----------



## akwooly (Sep 10, 2015)

Shut up ken


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Shut up ken


This


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol- always pick the patriots after a scandal...


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Pats.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Go Pats.


FU


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone playing a real fantasy league and have Gronk on their team? Holy points....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2015)

I have Brady.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2015)

A buddy of mine had his draft on Thurs. with a 4th round 1st pick and it autoed Brees. LOL

:facepalm:


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2015)

GAME DAY!!!


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Go Pats.
> ...


Go Dallas


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


 :redface:


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


You might be the only one who picked the Giants in the league.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll never pick against them.


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

They might just pull off an upset.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 13, 2015)

I really wanted to be in bed, asleep by now... I hate late games


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I really wanted to be in bed, asleep by now... I hate late games


It got interesting.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I really wanted to be in bed, asleep by now... I hate late games
> ...


There went my good standing,I knew you were going to pass me in points no matter but an upset would have been helpful for me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2015)

FUCK!


----------



## ZcoreX29 (Sep 13, 2015)

Tony Romo in rare form marching down the field! I'll take those 15 points!


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


NY should have won that one. The officials didn't help them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2015)

Seems fitting:


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2015)

The Jets are currently tied for 1st, and also tied for best record in the league.

Just wanted to get that out of the way, since it will not be repeated for the rest of the season.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2015)

Good news for the Tampa Bay fans, the previous QB whose first NFL pass was a pick-6 was Brett Farve. I guess we can look forward to Jamis dick-pics hitting the news in the next 15-20 years...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 15, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Good news for the Tampa Bay fans, the previous QB whose first NFL pass was a pick-6 was Brett Farve. I guess we can look forward to Jamis dick-pics hitting the news in the next 15-20 years...




wait, what?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I bet no one remembers jamis in 15 to 20 years.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

Crab Legs!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Crab Legs!


Point taken.


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2015)

What? You're going to dress in drag and hold an empty gun?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> What? You're going to dress in drag and hold an empty gun?


Don't judge me.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


>


He raped a girl, stole crab legs, and obviously was failed by his teachers with his 4th grade (at best) education (maybe that's typical for Florida? Cant recall where the raping, stealing, dumbass went to HS at..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Whoa, just playin along.

In my opinion, he's a hack wannabe who'll be gone before long.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

too soon?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Looked like you were getting offended or something.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

that's my joking font,,, sorry..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2015)

Giants Move Tom Coughlin To Assisted-Coaching Facility



> EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ—Saying that they held off taking such a drastic step for as long as they could, officials from the New York Giants confirmed Wednesday that the team had made the difficult decision to move head coach Tom Coughlin into an assisted-coaching facility. “We know Tom likes his independence, but ultimately we had no choice—at least this way he won’t have to completely stop what he loves doing while still getting the proper supervision and attention he needs,” said offensive coordinator Ben McAdoo, adding that he was hopeful the 69-year-old Coughlin would grow to appreciate the center’s many amenities, including trained staff on-site 24 hours per day ready to help residents read playbooks, review game film, and manage the clock during the fourth quarter. “We all knew this day would eventually come, and even though he was definitely a little hesitant about it, we think it’s for the best. Honestly, it’s a huge relief knowing that there are caretakers always around just in case, God forbid, something awful happens when Tom is trying to call some plays in the middle of a game.” Sources at the facility later confirmed that Giants quarterback Eli Manning has thus far been the only player to have visited Coughlin.


http://www.theonion.com/article/giants-move-tom-coughlin-assisted-coaching-facilit-51324?utm_campaign=default&amp;utm_medium=ShareTools&amp;utm_source=facebook


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2015)

^ LOL!!


----------



## csb (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2015)

Even crab legs got a win, maybe New Orleans is done


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 23, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


>




bahh the first two Seahawks games have been frustrating. Graham targeted _twice_ last weekend, defense giving up big plays. Here's to a win against Chicago this weekend. Kam's back, playing at CLink, i'm hopeful that this is the turning point.


----------



## P-E (Sep 25, 2015)

Mike must be happy this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm never happy

EDIT: plus, they did everything they could to try and lose that game too


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 27, 2015)

I bet they're cheating again.


----------



## csb (Sep 28, 2015)

Aw, Clay Matthews, you can hug me later. Focus on the game tonight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2015)

This game is the reason I actually got shit done around the house yesterday...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2015)

^ LOL!!!

I wonder what Snick thinks of that.


----------



## csb (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 28, 2015)

csb said:


>


party foul


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome to last week


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2015)

csb said:


> Aw, Clay Matthews, you can hug me later. Focus on the game tonight.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

I need a strong showing out of discount doublecheck tonight for both fantasy leagues


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2015)

Go home Brandon Marshall, you're drunk.


----------



## csb (Sep 28, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Welcome to last week




Sorry. We were getting contracts out.

Here's a gif of Aaron Rodgers girlfriend to make up for it:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Panthers acquire veteran pass-rusher Jared Allen from Bears in trade. As if they needed any help in doing worse by trading away their good players.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13764437/carolina-panthers-acquire-jared-allen-trade-chicago-bears


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

Sucks to be 3 games in and done for the season


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I need a strong showing out of discount doublecheck tonight for both fantasy leagues


How about 5 discount dbl chk TDs?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes that was nice, I beat my boss by about 35 points this week!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm just happy Randall Cobb got some of the action. I won this week and also scored the weekly $10 honey pot for being top scorer.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Jolly good ole' boy, football is on! Blimey!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2015)

Jets need to move to London full-time.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2015)

someone remind me why the 49'ers wanted to get rid of Jim Harbaugh?


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2015)

Hell, they're questioning why they got rid of Alex Smith...


----------



## akwooly (Oct 5, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> FB_IMG_1444058490959.jpg


it's about time they finally beat the niners. its been about 5 years.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> someone remind me why the 49'ers wanted to get rid of Jim Harbaugh?


Did they get rid of him or did he get a better offer elsewhere?

And now they have this guy...

https://vine.co/v/eQ9JhHAr90n

Did he just??? :dunno:

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2015)

I wasn't sure the reason, I had just heard the owners didn't like him in SF (after going to the SB)?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > someone remind me why the 49'ers wanted to get rid of Jim Harbaugh?
> ...


Did anyone else think think this was hilarious? Almost had to pull the car over this morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2015)

I need like 3 pts to win FF tomight but am going against the lions defense who is racking it up on defensive points...

And throw the GD ball to Graham....


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 6, 2015)

They played a sound bite of Brady on the radio this morning. After the bye-week he's "fresh as lettuce" and ready for the Cowboys!


----------



## P-E (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Pats


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2015)

Did anyone watch the Sun night game? Apparently the Colts tried some really odd bonehead play. They were discussing it on the sports radio show I listen to in the morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2015)

I saw it. It was beyond st00pid. Punting situation and they decided to audible the formation to where 9 guys lined up on the far right side of the ball, leaving two guys on the ball. Of the two guys on the ball, the intended center was either a running back or a dback. The formation definitely threw off the pats, but they were at least smart enough to line up two d guys on either side of the center. upon snapping the ball they quickly tackled the qb. Not to mention that they offense was flagged for illegal formation anyway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, it was bad. On top of it all, they did it on their own 35 yard line.

Colts didn't look the same the rest of the night.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 19, 2015)

It was a good game. Brady's first interception of the year. Edleman hurt his hands a few plays prior and should've caught the ball instead of bobbling and sending it up for ensuing interception and TD. A few other errors by the Pats kept the score closer than it should've been. Pats shut down the Colts pretty well inthe 2nd half and then let up a late TD to close the game. Good win, but as a Pats fan I was really rooting for a blowout.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2015)

Broncos are very hard to watch right now. 6-0, but damn that offense looks awful.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

that Colts play was like something we used to do in High School Football (it never worked then either)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Did anyone watch the Sun night game? Apparently the Colts tried some really odd bonehead play. They were discussing it on the sports radio show I listen to in the morning.


In case you didn't see it:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nflvideos/the-colts-fourth-down-fake-goes-horribly-wrong/vi-AAfBdTz


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2015)

I hadn't. That's hilarious. I like when CC goes "What's he doin'?!" and "What was the plan???"


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

Being more of an NFC guy then an AFC guy I never watched much CBS sports NFL coverage, however here there are more games to watch On cbs since the Broncos are in the AFC. It really amazes me how old school and terrible their coverage is . Compared to Fox, ESPN, and NBC it's like watching an old 70s television set, even the picture is a little grainy


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2015)

I think Fox's coverage is equally as terrible in terms of picture quality most of the time (grainy/really bad color saturation). ABC/ESPN &amp; NBC are much better.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2015)

:facepalm:

Marshawn Lynch Drag Races Teammate

.... Fred Jackson Crashes

http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/20/marshawn-lynch-drag-race-fred-jackson/


----------



## akwooly (Oct 20, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


>


funny, nerds.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 20, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Marshawn Lynch Drag Races Teammate
> 
> ...


go Hawks!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 21, 2015)

akwooly said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > :facepalm:
> ...


Go Panthers!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Go Cheerleaders!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2015)

Ranking the best and worst NFL stadiums, from No. 1 (Lambeau) to 31 (Soldier)

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/10/best-worst-nfl-stadiums-capacity-rankings-lambeau-field-solder-field-size-super-bowls


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

Have any of you seen the design of the new Atlanta stadium? I'm not sure what they were smoking when they drew this up;


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

Bling bling motherfuckers!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow. That looks............interesting?

Didn't you say it was moving to a different county or something? What's the projected timeline for that bad boy?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2015)

Damn architects. Some of them sniff too much glue.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

The falcons stayed downtown, the braves moved to the burbs (where most of their fanbase is). So two new ATL stadiums for next year. Both are supposed to be open for next years seasons

The braves stadium &amp; the falcons stadium were both in fairly terrible crime stricken areas. The braves saw the light, after going to rockies baseball games i see why they wanted to move, its nice to be able to go out to eat or drinks after the game and not get stabbed- sucks that the rockies are terrible cause its a cool stadium area..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2015)

thats what happens when you pay architects


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2015)

That stadium is going to look like a goatse meme from an airplane.


----------



## P-E (Oct 21, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Have any of you seen the design of the new Atlanta stadium? I'm not sure what they were smoking when they drew this up;


Preparation H Stadium.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

LOL, I was hoping that Taco Bell would be their stadium sponsor


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 3, 2015)

I take full credit for the Panthers' turn around since it happened after I left town. That being said, this team is showing some grit and are winning games that they would have lost in the past. I hope they stay healthy, because they could make a nice run in the playoffs.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 4, 2015)

I remember when I was just dating my husband and I got us tickets to go to the playoff game against the cowboys... Guess that was like in 2003? Can't remember who won.


----------



## P-E (Nov 4, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I remember when I was just dating my husband and I got us tickets to go to the playoff game against the cowboys... Guess that was like in 2003? Can't remember who won.





engineergurl said:


> I remember when I was just dating my husband and I got us tickets to go to the playoff game against the cowboys... Guess that was like in 2003? Can't remember who won.


I would bet you won.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 4, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I remember when I was just dating my husband and I got us tickets to go to the playoff game against the cowboys... Guess that was like in 2003? Can't remember who won.




The playoff game between the Panthers and the Cowboys? That was the 2003 season, but the game would have been in January 2004. I was selling beer at that game with the rest of my club baseball team. That place was a madhouse! The Panthers won and went on to the Super Bowl and played a heck of a game against the Patriots, getting beat on a last second field goal. It still pisses me off that Kasey kicked that last kickoff out of bounds, giving the Patriots the ball on the 35 at the end of the game.


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ranking the best and worst NFL stadiums, from No. 1 (Lambeau) to 31 (Soldier)
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/10/best-worst-nfl-stadiums-capacity-rankings-lambeau-field-solder-field-size-super-bowls




I tested concrete at the new Mile High.


----------



## P-E (Nov 4, 2015)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranking the best and worst NFL stadiums, from No. 1 (Lambeau) to 31 (Soldier)
> ...


On a plane?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2015)

No, those were snakes.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 4, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I was just dating my husband and I got us tickets to go to the playoff game against the cowboys... Guess that was like in 2003? Can't remember who won.
> ...


Yeah, that game, lol, I still have my Morgan Jersey and some t-shirt we bought in the parking lot after they won.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 9, 2015)

I like the number 8 better.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

everybody hates the panthers and scam newton!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

even though he is a criminal, I did enjoy the scene yesterday where the dumb ass packer player threw the ball away that Cam was trying to give to a kid in the stands..


----------



## akwooly (Nov 9, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> even though he is a criminal, I did enjoy the scene yesterday where the dumb ass packer player threw the ball away that Cam was trying to give to a kid in the stands..


Julius Peppers is a dick. I like any team that beats the packers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2015)

^ says the guy who lives in a state without a pro football team. Shouldn't you be watching hockey anyway?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 9, 2015)

Ha! yes we don't have football team and Julius peppers is still a dick.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

True statement (but of course he is a football player)


----------



## P-E (Nov 9, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> I like the number 8 better.


8 is good, go pats!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Nov 10, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I like the number 8 better.
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2015)

Lol


----------



## P-E (Nov 10, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2015)

yep. We're well on our way to cheating to another superbowl win. Patriots Revenge Tour 2015/6

View attachment 7595


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


>




Do not get too comfortable. Things can change in a blink of an eye. Cam is notorious for being upbeat when things are going his way and completely the opposite when facing adversity.


----------



## willsee (Nov 11, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> even though he is a criminal, I did enjoy the scene yesterday where the dumb ass packer player threw the ball away that Cam was trying to give to a kid in the stands..


More on the football kid:

http://www.faithit.com/he-chased-down-the-ball-to-give-it-to-a-random-boy-then-he-found-out-what-happened-to-his-dad-entertainment/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 13, 2015)

^Panthers "fans" are notorious for being fair weather fans. It's getting better now that the team is over 20 years old, because you have people that grew up fans, but there are still a lot of Redskins, Cowboys, Falcons, etc fans in the Carolinas.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2015)

Panthers stay my #2 team, though being a Jets fan, means I end up rooting for the Panthers more often than I do the Jets...

What they have done this year so far has been impressive for sure, though.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 16, 2015)

WTF happened to GB yesterday?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 16, 2015)

It's always so satisfying when the Lions are having a (typical) terrible year and then beat the Packers.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

I think there was a meet up Jinx


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2015)

Pats hold on to keep the unbeaten streak alive.  It wasn't pretty but luckily the Giants just couldn't keep it together at the end....and yeah we're spoiled in the kicker department.  Vinatieri was awesome but Gostowski is just as clutch.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

I wish that game would have been on instead of the broncos / chiefs game!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

Have we seen the last of Manning?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2015)

He's been officially benched for this next game against Chicago.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2015)

When?  As of this morning, they said, "if he's healthy, he's our starting QB next week."


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

Hes got some type of muscle tear in his foot- im in the car all day and listening to people call into talk radio saying how excited they are to see what brock osweiller (sp?) can do!

I had to pull over and google to see who the hell brock is and where he played college ball at, had never heard of him until yesterday..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2015)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14146889/denver-broncos-start-brock-osweiler-ailing-peyton-manning


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2015)

Now that's the old Vikings that I came to love.....


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2015)

Man, I sure hope the Panthers carry this momentum into the playoffs...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 23, 2015)

ALL HAIL BROCK OSWIELER!!

j/k


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 23, 2015)

^^^ But seriously, he looked better than Manning.


----------



## cement (Nov 23, 2015)

Brock Lobster!  https://youtu.be/szhJzX0UgDM


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2015)

I have to admit that brock looked pretty good, but I only saw the highlights


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Another ugly win for the pats but they hung on for 10-0.  Bills certainly had their opportunities.   Some strange plays in the game.  I hate these games that end after midnight.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Another ugly win for the pats but they hung on for 10-0.  Bills certainly had their opportunities.   Some strange plays in the game.  I hate these games that end after midnight.


Why is always Rex Ryan involved in the strange plays? Quite frankly the dude is always clowning around. If it is not something he says it is always he does.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Actually the odd plays were more the result of the officials. 

Rex was definitely mixing it up and Tyrod Taylor is an interesting QB to watch.  Just glad the Pats unbeaten streak is still intact.

Gostowski is human afterall as he ended his perfect FG record by missing one last night....and it was only 51 yds.  He should've hit that easy.  :B


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Actually the odd plays were more the result of the officials.
> 
> Rex was definitely mixing it up and Tyrod Taylor is an interesting QB to watch.  Just glad the Pats unbeaten streak is still intact.
> 
> Gostowski is human afterall as he ended his perfect FG record by missing one last night....and it was only 51 yds.  He should've hit that easy.  :B


he should have missed it the week before

:2cents:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

jealousy is not a pretty thing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

not really jealous, I've enjoyed the two super bowl victories within the last 9 years


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> not really jealous, I've enjoyed the two super bowl victories within the last 9 years


4 in the last 14 in better and dammit those two should've been ours too!  Lucky bastahds!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> 4 in the last 14 in better and dammit those two should've been ours too!  Lucky bastahds!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

What's this about beating the Pats in a Super Bowl???


----------



## P-E (Nov 24, 2015)

Bad memories, although my home town was routing for the packers because chmura was from there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 25, 2015)

^ was totally thinking that this morning on the sports radio show.  LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 26, 2015)

^ LOL


----------



## akwooly (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow what happened to the the packers? Lose to the lions and now the bears at Lambeau and on Farve night?!?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Wow what happened to the the packers? Lose to the lions and now the bears at Lambeau and on Farve night?!?


Yeah, they suck


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2015)

A pretty pathetic performance it was.  All smack-talking rights have now been relinquished.  Here's to looking forward to the new SW movie.  LOL


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 27, 2015)

You have a chance for redemption next week against the Lions, but if they lose again that'll be pretty sad.


----------



## P-E (Nov 27, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Wow what happened to the the packers? Lose to the lions and now the bears at Lambeau and on Farve night?!?


 Good thing for them that the tigers play baseball


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 30, 2015)

BROCK! BROCK! BROCK! BROCK!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

Brock Lobster!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

So apparently brady posted this on his FB page yesterday






Lols....


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd google the inverse of that for today, but I'm pretty sure I'd have IT and security at my desk moments thereafter.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

Broncos posted this to Facebook after the game:

http://espn.go.com/blog/denver-broncos/post/_/id/16757/broncos-buck-off-pats-tom-brady-on-field-and-facebook


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

You know, on ESPN radio they are really talking about (still) is how great the patriots are because they have a bunch of no name receivers.....sad

I am going on my third year here so go Broncos!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2015)

actually around here we're disappointed with the loss, but the Pats were outplayed.  10-1 is not a bad place to be.

Brady was a back-up to Beldsoe.  Everyone needs to start somewhere.

I was amazed to learn that Brock is 6'-8".  Holy basketball!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

He committed to playing Basketball for Gonzaga as a sophomore in high school, but decided to stick with football.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 30, 2015)

Mark my words...Broncos are going to win the Super Bowl this year with Brock Osweiler leading them. That would be the passing of the torch as it was when Brady substituted Bledsoe many years ago.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 30, 2015)

all I care about......the REDSKINS are in first place and looking to continue the rise next Monday againts the ROMO-LESS Cowboys!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> Mark my words...Broncos are going to win the Super Bowl this year with Brock Osweiler leading them. That would be the passing of the torch as it was when Brady substituted Bledsoe many years ago.


I would agree with you except Elway likes Manning too much and Manning will fight it a bit more than Bledsoe did.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 30, 2015)

He cannot play if he is hurt. This is the Bledsoe/Brady thing again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, the last report I saw said that he won't be back "anytime soon." He was already slated to miss through this upcoming game at San Diego, but that still leaves 4 more regular season games.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2015)

Pats are not out by any means.  They just need to get more cohesive with all the replacement guys.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

I think there is too much hype associated with being undefeated, in some ways i think your better off being 15-1 than 16-0. (Unless the number 1 or 2 seed is also undefeated)


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Pats are not out by any means.  They just need to get more cohesive with all the replacement guys.


They are not out. At least I do not think so. On the contrary, even with the ER they have for roster they keep grinding wins. Denver played a heck of a game but there were like three calls, penalties, against the Pats always in big plays. That does not happen often under the Emperor's regime and quite frankly, it made me wonder if there was an agenda by the NFL.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> They are not out. At least I do not think so. On the contrary, even with the ER they have for roster they keep grinding wins. Denver played a heck of a game but there were like three calls, penalties, against the Pats always in big plays. That does not happen often under the Emperor's regime and quite frankly, it made me wonder if there was an agenda by the NFL.


Read the comments on any NFL story and it's pretty clear that it's the Patriots and the Kraft organization against everybody else and especially the league.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Read the comments on any NFL story and it's pretty clear that it's the Patriots and the Kraft organization against everybody else and especially the league.


I understand but it is self inflicted. He who plants winds will harvest storms.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> I understand but it is self inflicted. He who plants winds will harvest storms.


Everyone likes to attack the guy on top.  At the professional level, everyone does whatever they can to gain an advantage.  Patriots are no worse (and no better) than any of the other organizations with that regard.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, if everybody does it then they are the dumbest. No one else gets caught. We agree that part of it is their success. They should do a better job cheating. If your are going to cheat, do it right. ?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> Well, if everybody does it then they are the dumbest. No one else gets caught. We agree that part of it is their success. They should do a better job cheating. If your are going to cheat, do it right. ?


not necessarily.  Just the most vilified.

http://yourteamcheats.com/


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2015)

The victim role does not fit well to a team with so many SB rings.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2015)

I sure hope that the IRS is doublechecking Brady and Belichick's taxes


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> The victim role does not fit well to a team with so many SB rings.


See my previous comments. LOL

Go Pats!!

Taxes...We don't need no sitnkin' taxes!


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 1, 2015)

I was at the Pats / Broncos game.  It was a great game.  

Disclaimer: I'm a Pats fan - The calls bringing the ball back twice on 3rd down in the 4th qtr looked questionable.  But it comes down to more than a couple of calls.  The Broncos were able to keep it close, and when the Pats muffed that punt you could feel momentum turn.  You can't play sloppy in another teams building or you'll get burned.  Pats couldn't put it away early in the 4th and the Broncos took advantage.

It was a great win for Denver, but I still don't see the Broncos winning it all.  Their defense looked suspect compared to earlier in the year.  We'll see how they look when they get a few guys back from injury.  Brock made plays when it counted, so he is definitely an improvement over the injured Manning.

Gotta love football after Thxgvng


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2015)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2015)

Wooo, good job you beat the Lions.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 4, 2015)

BARELY beat the Lions at that.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 4, 2015)

It was looking sad for the pack in the 1st half.

Glad they pulled it together.


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 4, 2015)

The two most recent games I have seen had ended in an incredible way. Last Thursday the Ravens beat the Browns in the last play and last night I turned on the TV just in time to see the Packs' last drive.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2015)

^^^ And the last game before that had the Broncos end the Patriot's unbeaten season in overtime.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 4, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaaaang...Forgot about that one.

TOP BEATCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ehrrr..Sorry...Wrong thread.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2015)

I think most people agree that facemask call was a little bit picky, he didn't really grab the facemask but did he touch his facemask

But if you look at the play all of the Lions defense of players were standing behind the Packers receivers which was really dumb


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 4, 2015)

How bad can you feel for a team that blew a 17 point halftime lead?


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2015)

But there was a similar face mask call against the Packers earlier in the game. Touch a face mask, be ready for a penalty.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2015)

It was not a reviewable call.  If you watch the replay in real-time, his hand was near Rodgers mask, Rodgers head turned with the hand, then Rodgers whole body turned and he went down.  I think any reasonable individual would've made the same call.  When replayed in slo-mo it was obvious that it was a brush on the mask and likely wouldn't hold up as a face mask violation but that review wasn't available to the ref.  IMHO, it's a reasonable call.

Of course, that only afforded the Packers the chance to try a last play.  The odds were very much against that play ending in a touchdown like it did.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2015)

^^^ This

In real time, it looked like his head was almost ripped off.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2015)

True. Rodgers is a terrific actor!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2015)

^^^ ldman:

He got you points didn't he?!  lol


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2015)

also true!

I don't know why packers fan are so sensitive...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2015)

Because the only other thing they have is cheese.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 4, 2015)

Our resident Packers fan is sensitive because he eats fake bacon.


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2015)

And sausage! So much sausage....


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## cement (Dec 7, 2015)

it's a fact: http://www.imfromdenver.com/patriots-fans-were-ranked-the-biggest-cry-baby-fans-in-the-nfl-by-sports-illustrated/


----------



## P-E (Dec 7, 2015)

cement said:


> it's a fact: http://www.imfromdenver.com/patriots-fans-were-ranked-the-biggest-cry-baby-fans-in-the-nfl-by-sports-illustrated/


Sports illustrated sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 7, 2015)

cement said:


> it's a fact: http://www.imfromdenver.com/patriots-fans-were-ranked-the-biggest-cry-baby-fans-in-the-nfl-by-sports-illustrated/


I smell butthurt.


----------



## P-E (Dec 7, 2015)

Not gonna even read it, so there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2015)

I officially became a Broncos fan yesterday, (probably why they lost yesterday)

&amp; It looks like Peyton may get to finish the season after all..


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 27, 2015)

^ too soon?

Could be a rough game today against Arizona.  I'm hopeful, but just in case, will be watching at the bar for a b-day party.  LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ too soon?
> 
> Could be a rough game today against Arizona.  I'm hopeful, but just in case, will be watching at the bar for a b-day party.  LOL


I picked your boys today.

:thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

So this week is fucked


----------



## akwooly (Dec 27, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ too soon?
> 
> Could be a rough game today against Arizona.  I'm hopeful, but just in case, will be watching at the bar for a b-day party.  LOL


That was embarrassing!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)

akwooly said:


> > ^ too soon?Could be a rough game today against Arizona.  I'm hopeful, but just in case, will be watching at the bar for a b-day party.  LOL
> 
> 
> That was embarrassing!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 27, 2015)

Any future Packer memes, the hammer. Except RG.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)

Glad I was able to sneak that one in then.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Dec 27, 2015)

so glad he took over play calling.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 28, 2015)

R-E-L-A-X.....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't help myself, fox. I can't really say much, as the Broncos are attempting to hand the division to the Chiefs.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2015)

You could say he would approach his next coaching job with a Chip on his shoulder...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2015)

:banhim:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

Isn't it kind of amazing that in a country with a few hundred million people we cant find 32 dudes to play QB in the NFL?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

Coughlin is gone... seems like he is the last of the "old school" coaches to hang around..

my guess is the SB will be Hawks / Pats with the hawks winning some miracle last minute play shenanigans..


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd like to thank the Bills, for extending my viewing season.   

GO STEELERS !!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2016)

^ Exactly.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2016)

So, uh, Houston?  Bueller?


----------



## P-E (Jan 9, 2016)

There's a reason the pats let hoyer go


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2016)

This bengals / rapers game just got a lot more interesting


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2016)

CHOKE MN!!!! :lmao:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> CHOKE MN!!!! :lmao:


Be careful, the heimlich may be needed for more than one NFL North team today...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2016)

Surely one home team will win?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 10, 2016)

^Or not.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Be careful, the heimlich may be needed for more than one NFL North team today...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 11, 2016)

Minus 6 degrees yesterday and 88 year-old former Viking's coach Bud Grant goes out for the coin toss. Heard to be muttering under his breath? "Frickin' wussies!"


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2016)

I used to think that I could not dislike a team anymore than I do the Ravens, but after that game with Cincinnati, I hope they get all the karma they deserve.

Their fans should be ashamed too, hitting players with beers, etc.  I'm glad it turned out the way it did, GO STEELERS !!!!

Now I hope A. Brown can be in top shape by this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes I was glad the slightly less Thuggy team ended up winning


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 11, 2016)

Can't imagine why the fans would be pissed off after the Steelers took out their starting running back with an illegal hit to the face, that not only didn't get flagged for a penalty, but then they turned around and gave the ball to the Steelers.

The "vicious" hit on Brown wasn't anything more than two players being in the same place at the same time without enough time to react.  Watch the replay and you can see that Burfict is trying to duck his shoulder to miss the hit and Brown falls into him.  If Burfict was really trying to hit him he would have broken his neck.  Even guys on the other team are saying it wasn't a dirty hit.

Add to that Steelers coaches going after Bengal's players hair and running out on to the field in the middle of the game, and who's the dirty team again?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 11, 2016)

http://youtu.be/D8eognJrC1Q


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry Jeb but I disagree.

I wanted the Bengals to win but they deserved to lose this one. The hit on Bernard deserved a penalty. I do not know why it was not flagged. It was a bang bang play and unfortunate but a flagged should have been thrown. The hit on Brown, well, we saw it differently. Burfict went for the hit even when he saw the pass was not completed. Am not saying he wanted to hit Brown on the head or anything like that but he had all the intentions to hit him and hit him hard when it was not necessary anymore. He deserved to be flagged and he deserves a suspension. The flag on Jones was the cherry on the cake but it was Burfict's play that did cost the Bengals the game. It was a shame because they played a heck of a game and Burfict almost won it with the INT.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

I was also pulling for Cincinnati until I realized they employ Pac-Man Jones


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 11, 2016)

Uhhh, hello, he just goes by Adam Jones now.  And no matter which side of the fence you sit on, aside from the last 15 seconds, what exactly did Burfict and/or Jones do during the game that should have everyone talking about how awful they are?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I was also pulling for Cincinnati until I realized they employ Pac-Man Jones


Am not even going there. For all the chances that guy has had in the NFL have never seen him doing something worthy for any team. Am sure they wanted to give him the ball in the Steelers locker room....Ooops ...Wrong team.

On another note, if Green Bay plays like they played the last 3 Qs last nigh they are serious contenders. They look like the team from the beginning of the season, that looked invincible at the time. The problem is that who know which team is going to show up for the next game. The one that played against Detroit or the one that played last night. Arizona gave them a whooping last time. That may be a motivation.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

its odd (to me) that what started the Bengals come back was the bad hit by the Steelers (helmet to helmet) don't recall the players names cause I don't follow either team, then the Bengals came back with a vengeance and had they been able to hold onto the football they would have won the game. Don't see how crying about the refs applies to this game.

The Pride of West Virginia Pac Man Jones should go play for the Browns


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2016)

1.   WV doesn't claim PacMan.   at all.

2.  I have no idea what game Jeb was watching, because I have to fully disagree.   Burfict took Le'Veon Bell out for the season in a game earlier this season, then clapped and cheered about it right afterwards.  In the 2nd game between the two this season, he came in purposefully with a low hit to Roethlisburger's knee trying to take him out as well.   The officials and everyone knew before Saturday's game even started that he needed to be watched, as the bad blood was already there and one incident would cause chaos, which it did.

He has a long history of trying to take people out of games, the Bengals got what they deserved as a result.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

&amp; just so I can equally offend, is it me or are the Packers becoming Americas most annoying team?

Their fans remind me of FSU &amp; Bama fans


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 11, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> &amp; just so I can equally offend, is it me or are the Packers becoming Americas most annoying team?
> 
> Their fans remind me of FSU &amp; Bama fans




No the Packers aren't becoming Americas most annoying team.  They always have been.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> No the Packers aren't becoming Americas most annoying *football* team.  They always have been.


Fixt. Nothing will ever come close to the Red Sox or Yankees.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Coming from a Falcons and Lions fan, thanks for the compliment. :thumbs:   BOOM!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

is that a woman?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> The Pride of West Virginia Pac Man Jones should go play for the Browns


That was uncalled for. We have enough issues up here already. #moneyball


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2016)

Pac Man doesn't drink enough to play for the Browns.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2016)

RG,

No one can be worse that FSU or Bama fans.   And now, everyone around here is all over the FSU and Bama bandwagons, because both coaches are from here.   I still can't agree with that thinking.

Hell, Jimbo Fisher's Mom was my high school science teacher, and I've known his brother well for 20+ years, I like to see him succeed, but I'll be damned if I'd ever wear an FSU shirt.   Same with Saban being from here.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2016)

DVINNY said:


> RG,
> 
> No one can be worse that FSU or Bama fans.   And now, everyone around here is all over the FSU and Bama bandwagons, because both coaches are from here.   I still can't agree with that thinking.
> 
> Hell, Jimbo Fisher's Mom was my high school science teacher, and I've known his brother well for 20+ years, I like to see him succeed, but I'll be damned if I'd ever wear an FSU shirt.   Same with Saban being from here.


Jimbo Fisher lost any respect or appreciation I would had for him as a coach when he defended the criminal that is now at Tampa Bay playing the QB position. Used to like FSU. Now, as long as he is the coach, I wish they do not win another title.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't know, I've actually lived within a couple hours of both places before and I can tell you that most of the Midwest Pro Teams fans are very similar to those groups of fans


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2016)

DK,

I know what you are saying.

I've been a STEELERS fan since I could walk, but I'm no longer a Roethlisburger fan.  I think where there is smoke, there is fire, and I don't like rooting for a person like that.
He and Cosby belong with each other.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2016)

DVINNY said:


> DK,
> 
> I know what you are saying.
> 
> ...


Well, in my non expert opinion Big Ben is the toughest SOB I have seen playing football. I have seen him taking hits that would send any other QB to the IR list for two seasons. He just keeps coming. I remember a Monday night game or maybe it was a Sunday night game, when he was hit in the nose. He went out for a few snaps and came back to the game. The guy has no reverse. Surrender is not in his vocabulary. Separate shoulder? No problem. Sprained ankle. Peanuts!!!!

In the same token but at the opposite side believe he is a first rate a-hole. He had not one but two incidents that gave him that title. For that reason I did not want the Steelers to win. Add the fact they also had Michael Vick at one point and it makes them despicable. Still do not want them to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

Sadly those same type people probably existing on every pro sports team

Except Maybe hockey? Don't hear a lot of negative stories about their players?


----------



## willsee (Jan 11, 2016)

University of Kentucky fans are the worst.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2016)

They do not count. That is a basketball school.


----------



## willsee (Jan 12, 2016)

They are usually Alabama or Ohio State football fans.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 12, 2016)

DVINNY said:


> 1.   WV doesn't claim PacMan.   at all.
> 
> 2.  I have no idea what game Jeb was watching, because I have to fully disagree.   Burfict took Le'Veon Bell out for the season in a game earlier this season, then clapped and cheered about it right afterwards.  In the 2nd game between the two this season, he came in purposefully with a low hit to Roethlisburger's knee trying to take him out as well.   The officials and everyone knew before Saturday's game even started that he needed to be watched, as the bad blood was already there and one incident would cause chaos, which it did.
> 
> He has a long history of trying to take people out of games, the Bengals got what they deserved as a result.


You guys might as well close this thread because apparently none of you know anything about football except to regurgitate the same drivel that the other talking heads on ESPN (who have never played football) spit out.  Listen to what guys who used to play the game are saying.  Yeah, it's going to be called a penalty because everything happened so fast, but there wasn't anything dirty about it.  Both of them were going full speed and there isn't enough time to avoid it but you can see Burfict trying to do just that.  Funny how it was such a "vicious" hit but Brown was cleared to play the next day.  It's also the same crap with the "low hit".  Even Rothlisberger said it wasn't intentional until someone said it was Burfict so he must've done it on purpose, then he decide, oh yeah, it was intentional.  I'd tell you to watch the replay, but I don't think you guys can do that.  Burfict got pushed from behind and got knocked into him.

Burfict has done some stupid stuff and got his reputation, but that still doesn't give the NFL or fans the right to automatically assume he's in the wrong every time he tackles someone.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

I can appreciate your passion for your team. But that being said with one minute 32 seconds left if they simply hold onto the football they win the game.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Any Rams fans? Thats got to have an economic hit on the city (smaller city)

Rams to LA.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2016)

St. Louis sports fan here.  Likely makes me an ex-Rams fan though.  Took me the better part of 30 years to forgive the Cardinals for leaving.  We'll see how long it takes me to not root against them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry man that has to suck, it should at least put the NFL in perspective, its a brand and they don't really care about their customers, a thought i have every time i see some dude crying in his seats after a loss. #getalife

Was it mainly about the stadium? I think its BS the way teams hold cities (taxpayers) hostage with making them build a new stadium every 10 years..


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2016)

There has been talk of them leaving for a few years.  Seemed to be the typical gripes about the venue.  I haven't kept up with the details since I'm not there to hear the local sportscasts anymore.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Any Rams fans? Thats got to have an economic hit on the city (smaller city)
> 
> Rams to LA.


If the San Diego Chargers move as well, heaven help the marketing person at Dodge who doesn't close the deal for naming rights to the new stadium......


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2016)

> 22 hours ago, MetsFan said:



Hilarious...

Maybe we should also make a video with Jeb's posts too. Am sure he will have a good laugh about it next year when his jets cool down.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

totally staged.  who would set up a camera to watch themselves watch a football game?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 13, 2016)

The chick needs to go to acting school.

Still, it's best that the Vikings lost. They were no Superbowl team. Better to rip the band aid off then to slowly remove it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2016)

I suspect that video was made by a fudge Packers fan


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I suspect that video was made by a fudge Packers fan


I don't doubt that it was made by a Vikings fan, just some dbag trying to get some internet notariety.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2016)

Staged or not it is funny as heck.

"Its not my fault. The freaking suck at everything"


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry man that has to suck, it should at least put the NFL in perspective, its a brand and they don't really care about their customers, a thought i have every time i see some dude crying in his seats after a loss. #getalife
> 
> Was it mainly about the stadium? I think its BS the way teams hold cities (taxpayers) hostage with making them build a new stadium every 10 years..


crazy lease wording...the stl stadium had to be ranked in the top 10 NFL stadiums or the Rams could void the lease with no penalty.  parties couldn't agree on a remodel or relocate of the STL dome so they asked to leave.  As STL is still paying off the bonds for the existing dome...probably a good thing they don't have to foot the bill for a new one.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 15, 2016)

It's Blue Friday.... go Seahawks!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't want to sound like I'm rooting for injuries, but I am glad that Antonio Brown will miss this week's game against the Broncos.  I wouldn't mind if Rapistburger misses it too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## akwooly (Jan 15, 2016)

#GOHAWKS


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## thekzieg (Jan 15, 2016)

Wearing my Hauschka jersey and gold shoes (for Marshawn). #GoHawks


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 15, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I don't want to sound like I'm rooting for injuries, but I am glad that Antonio Brown will miss this week's game against the Broncos.  I wouldn't mind if Rapistburger misses it too.


bastard.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm stealing this from _espn radio_, but that dude (guy who body slammed Rothlesraper) on the Benguls basically took out the Steelers entire team this season..


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 15, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I'm stealing this from _espn radio_, but that dude (guy who body slammed Rothlesraper) on the Benguls basically took out the Steelers entire team this season..


Will Big Ben miss the game?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> Will Big Ben miss the game?


He's listed as "Questionable"


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

im going to go by that HS tomorrow near my house where the patriots practiced at when they were in town and see if he is there.. ill report back!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hawks won't make it, sorry to say.  They had a good run and I thank them for knocking out the Viqueens.

GO PACK!


----------



## akwooly (Jan 15, 2016)

The pack won't make it either.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 15, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> im going to go by that HS tomorrow near my house where the patriots practiced at when they were in town and see if he is there.. ill report back!


Make sure you snuggle up to Gronk while you're there...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Steelers this week, a few months ago the patriots practiced at some $$$ private catholic HS down the road from us, but i will check for you next week if the pats come to town......


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

I dont want to get raped by "big ben". Will take the "big smith &amp; wesson"


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hoping for a Seahawks win and a Packers win.

Then the Hawks can get their asses smashed in GB.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 16, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Hoping for a Seahawks win and a Packers win.
> 
> Then the Hawks can get their asses smashed in GB. [emoji6]


Yeah that is not gonna happen.


----------



## Badger (Jan 17, 2016)

Well Green Bay put on a good show tonight. Don't like the Rogers much, but he and Janis made great plays to tie the game in regulation. Carson and Larry put on a better one in OT. I got to root for them, too bad they will lose to the Hawks.

Just watched High school basketball game and local team really sucked, and tonight they played the league leading team, and they played really well, one of my coworker's kid made three straight threes in the third quarter to keep it close, then they almost won it at the end of regulation, then lost a close one in overtime.

Two overtimes makes a pretty awesome day for a sports fan. Now if Wilson and Hawks can score thirty plus points on the board and Cam C intercepts a couple Cam Newton passes and D line does, well  then I will be a happy camper.

GO HAWKS


----------



## akwooly (Jan 17, 2016)

i love the look on that bearded woman's face. No super bowl for you this year.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good game last night. That hail Mary pass at the end of the 4th was awesome.

Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2016)

Badger said:


> I got to root for them, too bad they will lose to the Hawks.
> 
> GO HAWKS


LOL, ya, go Hawks.  24-0.  It's ok @Badger, happens every year. :thumbs:



akwooly said:


> i love the look on that bearded woman's face. No super bowl for you this year.


Spoken like a true bandwagon fan without a football team.  Oh wait, and go Hawks.  Maybe by the 4th quarter they'll be able to put some points up?  Eh, probably not.

@csb, what should we do with him?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2016)

LOL, sorry, let me adjust my previous post, 31-0.  At least the Pack kept it interesting.  This is all out ownage by Carolina and Scam Newton. :lmao:


----------



## akwooly (Jan 17, 2016)

Bandwagon. Yup. Wait Seattle is losing? go panthers.

I predict a Final score of 68-3.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 17, 2016)

Well the pack and Hawks are both losers. The bearded woman and Russell Wilson get to watch the super bowl from their couch.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

Didnt see any of todays games,

When i went to the bar for a second at lunch the panties were winning 31-0, glad to see the seasucks at least make a game out of it...

but have to say that Larry Fitzgerald played one of the best games ive ever seen in my life yesterday, he reminded me of one of those high school athletes that played every position including special teams..


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Didnt see any of todays games,
> 
> When i went to the bar for a second at lunch the panties were winning 31-0, glad to see the seasucks at least make a game out of it...
> 
> but have to say that Larry Fitzgerald played one of the best games ive ever seen in my life yesterday, he reminded me of one of those high school athletes that played every position including special teams..


It was refreshing seeing his excellent playing in that big scenario. Heck of a player without the showboating of lesser ones who think they are the second coming. I do not really care who wins the Super Bowl as long as it is not SCam Newton and the Panties (good one RG). But you know what is going to happen...Do not you? Panties are going to win it all.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2016)

at this point anyone but the Painties is okay to win in my book (even the cheaters)


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2016)

All the games this weekend were decent.   the margin of victory was either 6 or 7 points for all four.  Go Pats!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 18, 2016)

my STEELERS really stunk it up yesterday, but were somehow in the game all the way.  Too many injuries to think we could have made it too far into the playoffs.  Had to end sometime.

Since we stunk bad last night, Denver stunk it up equally as bad.

It appears they will get creamed by New England this weekend, although I hope not.   I just do not want to see New England in it.  I hope it's Denver vs. whoever.  I may route for Arizona in the other game, undecided on that yet.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2016)

Watching Manning playing hurts. It is not even the shadow of the QB he was during the first half of the 2014/2015 season. The asrse kissing commentators keep talking about the difference he makes in the running game, since he is having Tebow-esque numbers in the passing game, but is just talk talk talk. If the Steelers runner does not fumble the ball am pretty sure it was going to be Cheater vs Rapist...ehrrr...sorry...Patriots vs Steelers this Sunday.

Talking about Tebow, he passed for 316 yards that one and only playoff win over a much stronger, in both sides of the field, Steelers team. Just saying.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd love to see the Broncos vs Cardinals in the Super Bowl.  Fitz is a true class act and has been playing damn good football. I hate the Patriots, but I really don't see the Broncos pulling off another garbage win like they did against the Steelers.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2016)

sometimes I really wonder if these games are rigged.  Huge money and even more viewers when it's a Brady vs Manning showdown.  Go Pats.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, ya, go Hawks.  24-0.  It's ok @Badger, happens every year. :thumbs:
> 
> Spoken like a true bandwagon fan without a football team.  Oh wait, and go Hawks.  Maybe by the 4th quarter they'll be able to put some points up?  Eh, probably not.
> 
> @csb, what should we do with him?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice to see the Panthers' haters out in full force. I've defended Cam on here before, but some folks just want to keep putting him down. The guy's had a heck of a season this year and I hope that he wins it all. None of the guys out there are choir boys. Even Manning has some serious stuff against him. But the Panthers' aren't just Cam's team. It's Kuechly's, Thomas Davis's, Greg Olson's, Jonathan Stewart's, Ryan Khalil's, etc. And you won't find a better group of guys than those guys. I'm glad that they are seeing success this year, especially Davis after all he's been through in his career.

This week's game should be great. I've always been a Fitzgerald fan and he is one of the best to ever play the game. I'm hoping that the Panthers' will play all four quarters this week, because Arizona will beat them if they don't. I don't really care about the AFC game because I honestly believe whoever wins the NFC will take home the title, but I just don't see Denver beating New England.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2016)

when is the super bowl this year?  The hype hasn't started on the radio yet so I haven't a clue.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2016)

February 7.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2016)

BLE- By nature I have hated the Panties since before they even existed (Division Rival), Cam is just the icing on the top, once a thief, always a thief.

&amp; Go Broncos. I need two more weekends of lower ski traffic.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 19, 2016)

That loss in Miami looks big right now.  Brady hasn't faired well in Denver over the years.  But it's tough to beat the same team twice in the same year.  Although both teams look different than they did at the end of November.  We'll see who represents the AFC.  Let's hope for an injury free game.

Go Pats!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2016)

Ble, Newton has talent and is a heck of a player. But it is also a representation of all that is bad with college sports. He was paid to go to play for Auburn. Plain and simple. Many people in the NCAA and SEC looked to other way because this unique super gifted athlete was involved. But taking a play from RG's playbook, once a jewel...always a jewel. He will screw up as he did in Florida. You will see. It is not a matter of if, is a matter of when. The higher he thinks he is in the totem pole, the closer he will come to that moment because he feels he is entitled.

The Panthers are doing a heck of a job with his image. They probably have someone watching him 24/7 365 days. But Cam will mess up. Is in his nature.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2016)

Suck it Tom!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL @ the Patriots...


----------



## P-E (Jan 24, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > :brickwall: Suck it Tom!
> ...


----------



## P-E (Jan 24, 2016)

got plenty of good beer for the second game. 

Mini p-e puked on the couch   That kinda a day


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2016)

Wade Phillips earned his $ today!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2016)

@Ble_PE, you going to the Pro Bowl?


----------



## P-E (Jan 24, 2016)

Went for two?  I decidedly hate Carolina.  Go Broncos.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Why go for 2?

And wow Arizona. At least make it somewhat of a game. Geez.


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2016)

Something so you non-Panthers fans feel a little better about last night.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 25, 2016)

We were watching the pre-game and at some point, someone said "Brady the crybaby".  So my 4 year old kept repeating that the entire game while cracking up.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 25, 2016)

The Pats/Broncs game was a good game.  Neither Manning nor Brady were outstanding.  Too bad it ended up being Gostowski's missed PAT that stopped the overtime.  Kudos to the Broncs for stopping the final 2-point conversion.  Lots of 3 and dones on both sides.

I can't see any reason for the Broncs to gloat...it certainly wasn't a spanking/rout/(insert any other term for decisive victory).  One team won and one team lost.  Regretably, it was the Pats that lost time.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 25, 2016)

So the Pats had two chances to score a field goal in the 4th.  Instead, they chose to go for it on 4th down.  Seems like a field goal would've made sense at that point, no?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 25, 2016)

It was an executive decision.  Being down 8 points they needed a TD.  Belichick opted to go for the TD and save the "get me to FG range" for later.  Again, kudos to the Bronc defense for shutting them down both times. I'm really supriosed that they didn't convert on the 4th and 1, but strong D on Denver's part.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 25, 2016)

I guess I'm thinking back to my Madden playing days haha.  If the defense has been shutting me down all game, I go to the field goal unless time is running out.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2016)

I really want to see Newton get knocked around by the Broncos defense like Brady did yesterday, I think it will completely rattle him.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 25, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> I guess I'm thinking back to my Madden playing days haha.  If the defense has been shutting me down all game, I go to the field goal unless time is running out.


Good strategy but time was running out.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 25, 2016)

As much as I dislike SCam Newton I do not see the Denver D terrorizing him the same way they tortured Brady. Also, it is not the same frame at 6'4" and 250 pounds he can take, and give some punishment. I believe am not watching the SB this year. Do not want to see Newton winning it all. I do really hope Manning pulls one last trick from his forehead, ehr,..pardon me...hat. It is just unlikely. Congrats in advance to Ble and the rest of the Panthers' fan here.

But, for what it may worth....GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2016)

You never know, after all The Panthers did lose to the falcons


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> You never know, after all The Panthers did lose to the falcons


Do not know my friend. They surely look like a superior team. It is not only Newton. They have a bunch of good players that are fun to watch. I hope the guy that injured his hand last night (Davis????) can play. He was a force to be reckoned last night.


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2016)

Eh, the Panthers were already in "save it for the postseason" mode by the Atlanta game.  They came back with several shellackings in a row.

Even if Denver gets through the offensive line, Newton will not go down like Brady.  More size, more speed, and his NFL scrambling looks like a collegiate option QB run.  The Broncos will HAVE to go up early, and force a few 3 and outs in the first quarter.  If they have to play catch-up out of the hole, and the Panthers get some confidence, it's going to be lights out for Denver.  If they can figure out how to give Olsen a hard time, that will make things very tough for Carolina, since guys like Roby can match up with Ginn and the rest of the receivers.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2016)

Pretty much everyone also said that there was no way the Broncos would be able to stop Gronkowski either

But the Broncos have absolutely no offense


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Pretty much everyone also said that there was no way the Broncos would be able to stop Gronkowski either
> 
> But the Broncos have absolutely no offense


That.

Someone laughed at me here in the office when I said that Manning numbers right now look more like Tebow's. I do not think am too far from the truth. Also, when I see his passes they seem to have absolutely no strength. Given, it is Peyton freaking Manning and will always make a couple of throws here and there, but he is no longer a down the field threat.


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Pretty much everyone also said that there was no way the Broncos would be able to stop Gronkowski either
> 
> But the Broncos have absolutely no offense


I don't think they really did stop Gronkowski.  They stopped Brady from getting it to him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2016)

Gronk still ended the game with 140+ yards and a TD.  It was the fact they shut down Edelman, Amendola, and the entire running game.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 25, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> @Ble_PE, you going to the Pro Bowl?


I'm going to see what kind of deals they put out for it this week. The week of the bowl game, they had $10 tickets, so I'm hoping for a sale like that. It's not like it will be a sell-out.

Man, what a game yesterday! I was confident that we would win, but I was expecting a very close game and was not expecting us to shut Arizona's offense down like that. I'm looking forward to the Super Bowl! The number 1 ranked offense going up against the number one ranked defense should make for a good game. I think the deciding factor will be our defense, which isn't too shabby itself, making it a long night for Manning just like we did for Palmer. I'm optimistic, but nothings a given and the Broncos are extremely good. Can't wait til February 7th! On the plus side, I don't have to stay up late to watch the game since it will be over around 7 or so.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 25, 2016)

What an exciting finish to the Pats/Broncos game.  The last 2 minutes were great to watch, the rest was ho-hum.

I'm not sure what to think about SB50, I'll just be watching it for the commercials.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2016)

so anyone see that Richie Incognito made the pro-bowl?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 26, 2016)

It just proves that with enough hard work, any asshole can do it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 26, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It just proves that with enough hard work, any asshole can do it.


truth

&lt;------------------- this guy passed the PE


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2016)

&amp; that more than likely this type of locker room behavior is probably the norm rather than the exception, but this time outside media got involved and they had to act like they are not the same group of people that played HS football just older and better paid..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 26, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> truth
> 
> &lt;------------------- this guy passed the PE


Mike, you're not an asshole. But you are a hard worker and you fully deserved to pass the PE.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 26, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Mike, you're not an asshole. But you are a hard worker and you fully deserved to pass the PE.


This Awwwwwwwww moment was brought to you by Friends R' Us...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 26, 2016)

Hop aboard, the Panthers' bandwagon has plenty of room...

http://dailysnark.com/news-70000-people-become-panther-fans-last-24-hours/


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2016)

In case anyone needs this information,


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm rooting for Denver.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 26, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm rooting for Denver.


+1


----------



## envirotex (Jan 26, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


>


I like that someone on Wikipedia changed Von Miller's position from Outside Linebacker to "Tom Brady's Daddy".


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 29, 2016)

I am wanting Denver to win, 

I like to see Payton get one more, and I don't want to see Cam Newton get one.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2016)

did you know that if you don't like Cam Newton then you are a racist?

Even though I cheered for Vick (before he was a dog killer) ????


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2016)

RG, you're white and from the south which automatically makes you racist.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not White, I'm a Caucasian...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

Figured out how to make the pro bowl interesting:

Team 1- regular pro bowl players

Team 2 - all practice squad players

If the practice squad members win they get $950,000 / EA..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2016)

Interesting.  And if picked, no waivers should be granted (unless dictated by a trainer approved injury).  It should also be held AFTER the super bowl.  Or what about the Pro's vs. the best NCAA players?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 2, 2016)

I'd prefer to have it changed to a skills challenge weekend. Like they used to do on Saturdays during the summer with retired players. I think it was called the QB skills challenge on ABC Wide World of Sports?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 2, 2016)

In lieu of the Pro Bowl, I'd like to see the last place team in the NFL play the NCAA national champions.  So this year, it'd be the Titans vs. Alabama.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

Titans would still crush them... boys playing men wont end up nice.. but I would love to watch it though.

also saw where the two NCAA teams with the most players in the pro-bowl  this year was a tie between UGA and LSU.  And people actually wonder why UGA "finally" fired their head coach, all that talent and nadda to show for it, same for Les Miles..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

So which unfortunate team is going to take Johnny football?


----------



## akwooly (Feb 4, 2016)

man that guy is a d-bag.  who the hell would want him?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sports talk radio show here says he's done and no one will take him.  But one of the other guys thinks some shameless team will still pick him up with his "baggage".


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

Someone will sign him even for league minimum just to see if he has learned his lesson.. Raiders,cowboys, jags, bills?

If i owned a team i would sign him for one year just to let my linebackers hit on him full speed during practice


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> If i owned a team i would sign him for one year just to let my linebackers hit on him full speed during practice


:thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2016)

As they pointed out, it's not like people don't want him just because of the baggage.  Statistically, he stinks.  They were talking about it on Mike and Mike the other morning.  He ranked dead last in QBR and completion percentage in a huge list of people who had played at least 3 games.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Vikings always find the washed up players. They would take them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2016)

These guys are always recruiting, and if the reports of him beating his girlfriend are true...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2016)

ESPN is reporting that his agent has "cut ties" with Manziel. His dad has also been trying to get him committed into some kind of treatment facility. His dad even told the Dallas news that he doesn't think Johnny will live to see his 24th birthday.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sports talk radio show here says he's done and no one will take him.  But one of the other guys thinks some shameless team will still pick him up with his "baggage".


So the Cowgirls it is, then.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2016)

the altercation between his GF and him must have been minor if the police didn't arrest him (I'm thinking two stoned or drunk people fighting and the slaps being mutual)??

It really reminds me of the movie Johnny Be Good a little


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thought I heard that the police couldn't/wouldn't press domestic violence charges because she was an "acquaintance" so she wasn't a domestic partner.  Maybe the cops looked the other way because they thought there was still hope for him to end up being a decent quarterback.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2016)

Im just guessing no bruises? Not much else to go on....

Ive been the target of a crazy drunk woman before, its not pretty..i imagine he only dates those types...

But if he did the crime he should do the time...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2016)

One could argue that being on the Browns' roster would count as time served...


----------



## envirotex (Feb 5, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> So the Cowgirls it is, then.


Please, no.  Romo is too brittle; he breaks like a toothpick, and then Johnny will be the starter.

I think I'm going to just convert to the Texans until they ship Jerry off to a home...Jones' entire staff has told him to stay away, but...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Time for SB 50 homework!   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2016)

Watching the SB and missing VTE. It was a lot of fun to exchange posts while watching football. Is this was his Patriots playing he would have been in a very foul mood.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2016)

Two words: Brock Osweillers


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Two words: Brock Osweillers


Good idea. At this point any QB would do better than Manning is doing.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 7, 2016)

Best part of the Super Bowl so far was Brady getting booed.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 7, 2016)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Can someone thunder punch whoever is "woo-ing" whenever the broncos have the ball?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2016)

Is Osweiler even active for this game?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2016)

I think there booing


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2016)

I want the Broncos to win but have to admit am waiting for the Panthers explosion here. I thought that was it when Ginn caught the pass in the crossing route early in the third quarter.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2016)

I guess SCam Newton is not dabbing tonight. Let us see if this clobbering really humbles him.


----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2016)

akwooly said:


> Best part of the Super Bowl so far was Brady getting booed.


Thanks for the salt


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2016)

I have to say the broncos did get a lot of breaks tonight. But they have a hell of a defense.. If they had any offense this game would have been over in the 1st quarter


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I have to say the broncos did get a lot of breaks tonight. But they have a hell of a defense.. If they had any offense this game would have been over in the 1st quarter


Absolutely.  Broncos D is all that.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2016)

Broncos D is the MVP. Von Miller and Ware were outstanding.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2016)

Broncos D was awesome.  Neither offense could do much of anything.  Congrats to the Broncs and their fans.

personally I think the hate on Brady and the Pats is getting pretty stale.  They brought out all the previous MVPs.  The man won that award 3 times.  Anyone with any respect for the game would not boo a person with that accomplishment.  

Interesting that the NFL collected ball pressure data all season but won't release it to the public.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Interesting that the NFL collected ball pressure data all season but won't release it to the public.


LOL, because when asked for the data, it wasn't even recorded anywhere!  So they made this into a huge P.R. issue and then end up failing to deliver on their so-called "system enhancements".  I'm glad Brady fought it to the end.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh and.....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Waiting for the next Nationwide commercial with Peyton singing "We beat the spread by twenty points."


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

I wonder if Peyton saying "I'm going to drink a lot of Budweiser tonight was subliminal to saying "FU Denver" or if bud just offered to pay him more than Coors? Coors (for whatever reason) is "the townie beer"...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 8, 2016)

That's the face you make when you've given your big bro a ton of shit for years and suddenly you know it's going to bite you in the a$$:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/giants/eli-blankly-stares-manning-family-celebrates-peyton-article-1.2523619


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

I think the reason for the booing (of Tom Brady) was the massive amount of "regular joe" bronco fans at the Super Bowl, have to say I saw a ton of orange..

Maybe if they can go a year without a scandal people will let it die down some  Although it would have been funny as shit if it had been Brady on that stage with Goodellllllll


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 8, 2016)

BRONCOS!!!!


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2016)

What a boring game.  Both offenses should have been embarrassed by what went down.  I do think the early replay call of not overturning the incomplete catch was a horrible call, and had a significant outcome on the rest of the game, but I think shitty calls went both ways after that.  I swear, there must have been a 1:1 fumble to reception ratio...  Denver's defense was just absurd though.  Secondary play was meh, but their line just bulldozed Carolina's all night.  

While I hate that the Panthers lost, I'm glad to see Roby get a ring, and Heuermann from the sidelines with a torn ACL (who is now the first person to have both a BCS playoff title and super bowl ring...).  Also good to see Peyton give one last FU to Jim Irsay.


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 8, 2016)

Best part of the Super Bowl was the jello shots I made. 

View attachment 7772


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd take a defensive showdown like that any day of the week over those ridiculous 45-38 College Bowl games. If anyone was expecting a lot of scoring with the #1 and #5 overall defenses squaring off, you obviously didn't pay attention to the last few games.  Carolina was known to be completely shut down for entire halves (NFC Champ game), Denver never really had an explosive offense, and add in the fact that there were some outstanding defenses on the field, I was surprised to see the winning team score 24 points.

Carolina also shot themselves in the foot plenty of times. Missed field goal, fumbles, sacks, dropped passes, penalties, etc.  I just don't think they were ready for that spotlight.  They come back next year, however, and they will be dominant.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

I enjoy watching a dominant defensive game like that, I more enjoyed "Mr. Hotpants" being run down from behind and thrown to the ground all night.

I also never cared for that stupid Blindside movie either   

I hope Denver enjoys this one, because unless they pick up some quality offensive players (namely a QB &amp; RB) I think they are screwed next year.. Those west coast running backs need to go, but maybe its not possible for their offense to be worse next year so who knows?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## akwooly (Feb 8, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> personally I think the hate on Brady and the Pats is getting pretty stale.


for you yes. me never.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 8, 2016)

^^^ +1


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 8, 2016)

someone wasn't very happy


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

wow. Someone has anger management issues.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2016)

Staged!!!!!! Funny as heck regardless.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> Staged!!!!!! Funny as heck regardless.


Agreed


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

I think the same guy is on that moonshining show


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I wonder if Peyton saying "I'm going to drink a lot of Budweiser tonight was subliminal to saying "FU Denver" or if bud just offered to pay him more than Coors? Coors (for whatever reason) is "the townie beer"...


Because it's made where Dex went to school!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, I gotta say that I'm disappointed in how the game turned out last night. It was basically what I was expecting and I had told several friends that whichever defense created the most turnovers and/or scored points was going to win, and that's what happened. Props to the Denver D for exposing our O-Line and getting in Newton's face all night. Our defense played great as well, and the difference in the game was the two strip sacks that Miller had, both leading to touchdowns. If you would have told me that our D would hold Denver to less than 250 yards of offense and force 3 turnovers, I would have said we won the game, but Denver's D one-upped us the whole game.

Like Supe said, that non-reversal of the incomplete pass to Cotchery in the first quarter was huge and IMO a big miss by the refs. Two plays later you get the strip-sack TD and the rest was history. I do have to say that it seems that we weren't quite ready for the spotlight either. We made a lot of mistakes that we normally don't make and they came back to bite us. Oh well, we had a great season and the bulk of our team will be back next year, so we should hopefully only get stronger. This won't be the last time we're in the Super Bowl!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> View attachment 7764


It's always fun going through these to see how good/bad the line was on the game.  2.5 touchdowns for Cam? Only 3.5 sacks?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

This is always a sad day, starting tomorrow pretty much turn of espn, and sports talk radio till August...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 8, 2016)

The first Red Neck 500 is only two weeks away.  I don't follow it like I used to but it's as good as anything else to have on the TV for a Sunday afternoon nap on the couch.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

I've tried to watch it before but just can't ever get into..maybe if I start from the beginning of the season


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 9, 2016)

Baseball start in two months.  Maybe this will be the Cubs year!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 9, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Baseball start in two months.  *Maybe this will be the Cubs year!*


There is always next year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> This is always a sad day, starting tomorrow pretty much turn of espn, and sports talk radio till August...


QFT!!!!

Wait, there's always soccer right?


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> QFT!!!!
> 
> Wait, there's always soccer right?


You could not be more wrong. Soccer is amazing. And the MLS season starts in just 4 weeks!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2016)

*Soccer on TV sucks.  In person, though, is awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> *Soccer on TV sucks.  In person, though, is awesome.


I can attend a basketball ,hockey, baseball game, etc and have a good time if I am there but I cant watch any of it on TV, except the baseball playoffs, but even then its sometimes a snore fest. Never watched a soccer game (pro) in person, Id imagine its about the same, maybe female soccer would be more entertaining in person.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> maybe female soccer *roller derby *would be more entertaining in person.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 9, 2016)

which one is csb's mom?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2016)

I've gone to said roller derbies.  They are awesome!


----------



## P-E (Feb 9, 2016)

I had a friend who was on a team. Her derby name was Tara Newone.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I've gone to said roller derbies.  They are awesome!


Agreed.  LadyFox and I are going to a double-header on Sat. for V-day.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 9, 2016)

The stadium looked lonely this afternoon.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Bank of America is a lie, as they are only in around 34 states...


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is what Thomas Davis played through on Sunday. That's hard to imagine, props to him for putting up with the pain to play in the game. Hope he comes back stronger next year and gets another shot at the big game!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> The stadium looked lonely this afternoon.


Because all the cool kids were here (Civic Center park, Denver):






My office is just a block to the left of this picture and got to see most of it from my desk.

http://www.9news.com/videos/sports/nfl/superbowl/2016/02/09/watch-denver-broncos-super-bowl-50-rally/80073314/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Eli explains his SB expression...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/eli-on-super-bowl-face-i-was-thinking-about-going-for-two/ar-BBpgoof?li=BBnbfcL&amp;ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2016)

Eli just makes it worse trying to explain it, id just show them my rings and tell them to drink some bud....

Saw this today.. Couldn't resist..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2016)

Cover of today's Denver Post:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2016)

^^^ Updated with actual picture instead of the pdf


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2016)

The St. Louis Rams had a parade in 2000 also....now they don't even have a team..


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2016)

Luckily the Broncos aren't owned by Stan Kroenke...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2016)

All the Ram's t-shirts,jersey's, onesies etcc are all on clarence, but only like 30% off down here.  WTF the team doesn't exist anymore that shit should be at least 75-90% off.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2016)

You never know what motivates a millionaire / billionaire, I think most fans like to think that the owners care about the home city, but essentially we (fans) are really rooting for Coke to sell more product  than Pepsi


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 12, 2016)

Even if Kroenke owned the Broncos they would never leave Denver.  No matter what all the other pro teams in Colorado do, they'll never be more important to Colorado sports fans.  The Avs won the cup twice and you can buy cheap tix to any game there.  But I have never seen cheap football tix here.

After more than 20 years here in Colorado I cannot root for the Broncos.  But hats off to the defensive effort they put up against the Panthers.  Cam couldn't get out of his own way.  +1 to cartoon RG - Cam showed his true self after that game.

Go Pats!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

Peyton retires..

Broncos offer the Brock $45 million?

Brock is supposedly pissed that he got benched after teams "figured him out in 5 games" and is toting with going to Houston... Good lawd....

Now hearing Collin Kapenrick--- (sp) ...

May be a long couple of years for the broncos...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2016)

^^^ Silver lining is that I may actually get bumped up faster in the season ticket waiting list.  Still 36k ahead of me and I signed up to the list 6 years ago.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

my  boss said he would let me buy a game at "face value" next season, I guess that means he likes me?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

Guess its official- brock to the texans...

I dont see it as a huge loss IMO

I would get aaron murray from KC


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2016)

lol, looks like the Broncos will be having a "rebuilding" year.

I agree, losing Brock isn't a huge deal.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 9, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ Silver lining is that I may actually get bumped up faster in the season ticket waiting list.  Still 36k ahead of me and I signed up to the list 6 years ago.


It's gonna be a hell of a commute from New Zealand just to watch football games.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2016)

It's not like I don't have friends &amp; family here that would use them.  Besides, there's a chance I'll be back at some point.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2016)

too funny, lovie smith is now the football coach at my alma mater


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2016)

And the next QB for the Broncos is...........................................................................................


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

there goes less traffic to the mtn during ski season on Sundays..


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> And the next QB for the Broncos is...........................................................................................


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

an old Peyton would be better than any of the 3 they are discussing, maybe Elway shouldn't have been so ready to run him out of town..


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 11, 2016)

Seriously Denver? Mark Sanchez? Bring Tebow back!!!


----------



## dulceenea (Mar 14, 2016)

Exactly.

Or maybe Favre could un-retire again...


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2016)

In true Jets "let's bring in another shitty, washed up, or never was good to begin with quarterback" fashion, they now have their eyes set on RG III since they don't want to pay their only half-decent quarterback in years any money.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

I think several teams are hoping that either RG3, Kapernick, and Sanchez might turn into the next Drew Brees


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2016)

I think Sanchez still have some football inside him...decent football at least. He needs to work on the mental aspect of the game. This is coming from someone who thought that Tebow had a good chance to beat him for the Jets' QB position.

The fact is that at one moment of his career Sanchez did well....OK...decent. Who knows if he can come close to that. Cannot be worse than Manning was last year or can he?


----------



## P-E (Mar 14, 2016)

Almost searched for "Sanchez football inside him" then thought nah don't want to see that.   Oh, he could be worse than manning was.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

I think at least 10 teams would take an aging Manning over who they have now. But he would most likely be out 5 games or so.

Is there anyone decent in this years draft?


----------



## P-E (Mar 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I think at least 10 teams would take an aging Manning over who they have now. But he would most likely be out 5 games or so.
> 
> Is there anyone decent in this years draft?


Agree and prob not.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

Matt Schaub back to Atlanta next season, back in the day I always wanted to keep Matt and Ditch Vick, (but that was not going to be) I think if he had not gotten hurt in Houston he would have done so much better...(going back a decade)


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2016)

Tom Brady back with the Pats at a reduced salary and may be out for 4 games this year.

Par for the course will all the other political news carp floating around these days.


----------

